# Computer Fan In Chest Freezer



## cliffo (20/12/07)

Hi Guys,

Interested to hear how and which direction people have their computer fans mounted in their keg fridges/freezers?

Whats the best way? Blowing the warmer air down, sucking the colder air up from the bottom, across the freezer?

At the moment I've got my fan resting its corners on 4 kegs drawing the cold air from the bottom and blowing it up into the warmer area where the collar is on my freezer.

Cheers,
cliffo


----------



## kevnlis (20/12/07)

I have an 80mm blowing down at the rear left corner and a 120mm blowing up at the rear right corner. They are running on a 6.7V 200mA phone charger and work quite well!


----------



## Adamt (20/12/07)

As long as you don't have one side flush against one of the freezer walls you should be fine. Pointing it in any direction will create some movement of air between top and bottom.


----------



## Hoyle (20/12/07)

Adamt said:


> As long as you don't have one side flush against one of the freezer walls you should be fine. Pointing it in any direction will create some movement of air between top and bottom.



Stupid question - why not flush against a wall?


----------



## cliffo (20/12/07)

Hoyle said:


> Stupid question - why not flush against a wall?



Would assume there would be no or minimal air to draw from behind the fan to push through the cavity so less efficient.

cliffo


----------



## kevnlis (20/12/07)

Hoyle said:


> Stupid question - why not flush against a wall?



Not stupid at all, I too am perplexed.


----------



## Adamt (20/12/07)

Fans do not create air. They both suck air from behind and propel it forward. If it is flush against a wall there is no air for it to suck. 

Analogy: Open your mouth and put it against something solid, like a wall or something. Attempt to breath air through your mouth. It does not work as you cannot pull air through the wall. Move back from the wall a fraction and you can breathe easy.


----------



## Hoyle (20/12/07)

Adamt said:


> Fans do not create air. They both suck air from behind and propel it forward. If it is flush against a wall there is no air for it to suck.
> 
> Analogy: Open your mouth and put it against something solid, like a wall or something. Attempt to breath air through your mouth. It does not work as you cannot pull air through the wall. Move back from the wall a fraction and you can breathe easy.


 I was thinking you meant flush but facing down/up was a problem :blink: . Actually I was hoping you would tell me that having it flush is why I have half a foot of water in the bottom of my freezer.


----------



## kevnlis (20/12/07)

Hoyle said:


> I was thinking you meant flush but facing down/up was a problem :blink: . Actually I was hoping you would tell me that having it flush is why I have half a foot of water in the bottom of my freezer.



Didn't someone else have the same problem? Doesn't your chesty have a bung in the bottom to drain it?

I also thought he meant against a wall pointing up or down, so don't feel bad :lol: 

I would like a fan that creates air though... all the things I could do...


----------



## Hoyle (20/12/07)

kevnlis said:


> Didn't someone else have the same problem? Doesn't your chesty have a bung in the bottom to drain it?
> 
> I also thought he meant against a wall pointing up or down, so don't feel bad :lol:
> 
> I would like a fan that creates air though... all the things I could do...



Yeah. Mine has no bung at the bottom so I have to siphon it out. Will have to try sealing it better between the collar and the freezer


----------

